# Free/Saorview



## shoestring (30 Apr 2012)

Shopping around for a provider to setup free and soarview in the house. Currently on Cable with four TVs (four points). Anyone any ballpark price figures on a similar setup they may have got??

thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2012)

Satellite.ie seem to have a pretty good rep, and they post over on the relevant Boards.ie forum.

No connection.


----------



## shoestring (22 May 2012)

Thanks, not much of a choice but they have a fairly informative website, I'll give em a ring


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 May 2012)

The cost will depend on what your TV's are capable of. If they have tuners for Freesat/Saorview or not. If you want to record it. How many channels at once. Things like that.


----------

